# ready to sell all my archery stuff



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

After 22 years of shooting, four national event wins 8 times runner up two ASA shooter of the year titles I'm ready to give up archery. For the last two years I've been unable to put the pin on the place I want to shoot either on a target or a 3d animal. As example my pin will hang at the very bottom of the yellow on a 3 spot and I'm unable to move the pin up as there is 1000lb. weight on my bow arm. As I come down from the top if the pin happens to stop in the middle my mind will jerk it out instantly. The pin normally goes down through the spot and then comes back up but the last two years it won't come into the middle. I've read and tried everything I could get my hands on, including hypnosis, tapes, six different bows, a million different set ups as far as bow tune and form adjustments. I've tried short range large target practice that works until I get back to about 13 or 14 yards then it starts hanging at the bottom of the spot. When the pin is hung at the bottom of the spot I can make a perfectly executed shot that will hit exactly where the pin is. If you have any ideas please comment here maybe you've got something I haven't heard of or tried. Thanks in advance, Mark.........PS I love archery and I love to compete but I can't continue this way


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Roll with it. Click the sight so that you can aim at the bottom of the yellow and the arrows hit the middle.

You say you've tried a lot but you still talk about "the pin" - have you tried changing that for a circular lens sticker? Like a ring shaped one, so that you can still see the middle of the target unobscured.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Try a duel lense set-up or a circle on the lense. Have the circle fit loosely around the bullseye. Concentrate on the center, DO NOT AIM, your brain will center everything. A very relaxed way of shooting. 
Specialty Archery has their Double Vision lense system. Feather Vision has Tru Vision lense system. Feather Vision uses a center grind at 6X or 8X, 7 or 10mm diameter, outer diameter is 0X, no reticle on lense.
The system has been used to win Vegas and other major tournaments.
2021 NFAA Indoor Nationals SSMFS division was won with a circle on the lense, individual shot 60X on Sunday for the Championship.
You have a classic example of target panic, you can beat it. 
Larry Wise in his book "Core Archery" has good information on shooting with a circle reticle.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Pick up a recurve and head out in the woods for a little “stump” shooting. Fall back in love with the simplicity of you and the bow


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

SNAPTHIS said:


> After 22 years of shooting, four national event wins 8 times runner up two ASA shooter of the year titles I'm ready to give up archery. For the last two years I've been unable to put the pin on the place I want to shoot either on a target or a 3d animal. As example my pin will hang at the very bottom of the yellow on a 3 spot and I'm unable to move the pin up as there is 1000lb. weight on my bow arm. As I come down from the top if the pin happens to stop in the middle my mind will jerk it out instantly. The pin normally goes down through the spot and then comes back up but the last two years it won't come into the middle. I've read and tried everything I could get my hands on, including hypnosis, tapes, six different bows, a million different set ups as far as bow tune and form adjustments. I've tried short range large target practice that works until I get back to about 13 or 14 yards then it starts hanging at the bottom of the spot. When the pin is hung at the bottom of the spot I can make a perfectly executed shot that will hit exactly where the pin is. If you have any ideas please comment here maybe you've got something I haven't heard of or tried. Thanks in advance, Mark.........PS I love archery and I love to compete but I can't continue this way


Obviously you're describing the symptoms of target panic, and also obviously like all the rest of us who've fought the war of TP have learned, you've discovered that the prevailing view that TP is a "mental" issue is incorrect - those "mental" treatments don't work and in fact only make the problem worse.

TP is a simple training issue with a relatively simple cause. And fortunately the treatment is simple also, though it's not necessarily easy.

And you probably know what that means: before you sell your gear, I would suggest taking a look at the surprise release. Don't spend any money on it either - there is no "secret sauce" to it, and if you have to, you can even teach it to yourself with the equipment you already have, with information that's publicly available to anyone. Completely free of charge.

Paige Pierce has one of the best introductions to the cause of TP (command-shooting) and the treatment (surprise release). So I'd start here:






lee.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Get a recurve or longbow. You will be aiming below the belly of 3d targets most of the time.


----------



## fhsutiger149 (12 mo ago)

I have been there ha ha ha


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fight threw it 👍


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Like Bikeman CU said go to a TruSpot lens or Specialty Archery Double Vision lens & just look through at the spot instead of trying to hold pin on it. Has worked for me last 10 years after fighting TP for the priviest 40 years.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds to me like low shoulder problem

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flashclimber (May 3, 2013)

Ok, somebody has to say it. Talk to Joel Turner at Shot IQ. All he does is deal with Target panic issues.


----------

